# My TF101 can't boot



## addicted2android (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been to all kinds of Android forums, hope someone from here can help. First I started out with root, started testing ROMS, Haven't really found any roms well enough for my satisfaction so I decided to go back to stock. Downloaded stock_ics_kernel_9.2.1.24US-secure.zip. At first I tried to unzip just using the file as it is, didn't work or recognized so I unzipped it and flashed. After done reboot, it can't boot, stays at Asus logo, won't boot. Tried to go to recovery, boot up with down/up gets to wipe data/Android, Nothing you can really do those 2 selected options is just to reboot my TF101 to the asus logo. If you boot by just pressing up, takes you to a broken android laying down open then just reboot if you just leave it the way it is.. I can't access through my computer or any other machines. Somebody please help, you guys are my last option. I went to XDA no ones have a answer for me. Hope you guys can help out.


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you try this?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1681155


----------

